# Freebsd 9 problem with add module to apache24



## Vento (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi.
I tried add module php to apache by Load module. Everything is ok, but when i  start apache i get error:

```
Performing sanity check on apache24 configuration: httpd: Syntax error on line 66 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Can't locate API module structure `php7_module' in file /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp7.so: Undefined symbol "php7_module" Starting apache24. httpd: Syntax error on line 66 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Can't locate API module structure `php7_module' in file /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp7.so: Undefined symbol "php7_module" /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache24: WARNING: failed to start apache24
```
Screen:






I want to add one more stuff. When i write command: php -v it show me my php version


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2016)

Did you install www/mod_php70?


----------



## Vento (Dec 5, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Did you install www/mod_php70?


Thanks it's work!~


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2016)

Note that FreeBSD 9 will be End-of-Life at the end of this year. If you're building a new server you should probably use 10.3-RELEASE instead.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------

